# Can Not Calibrate the display. The factory profile for the display could not be found



## jimmydonc (Mar 18, 2007)

I have an apple cinema display 20" and a mac powerbook g4 (1.25 GHx PowerPC g4, 1.25 GB DDR SDRAM) with os 10.4.9. All of my software is up to is date.

I used to be able to calibrate my colorsync profiles. My computer's hard drive recently failed and I had it replaced and the system re-installed (If any of you live in NYC, I took it to tek Serve, and they know what they are doing). 

Now when I try to calinbrate my monitor I get the error "Can Not Calibrate the display. The factory profile for the display could not be found." Like I said I have updated to 10.4.9 but this hasnt solved my problem. I have restarted my computer, and this has also not solved my problem. 

ne more thing: When the I click on "displays" in the system preferences I get an alert sound. It opens anyway, but I also get an alert sound when I click on any of the Display Profiles in the list. And nothing happens. No change in monitor color.

Any help!?! Please! This is important to me as I do color work for print and I need to see colors accurately When I use my computer.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2007)

Call TekServe and find out what they can do. After all, you stated they 'know what they are doing", but there seems to be something not quite right with the system software install.


----------



## zbconiglio (Mar 25, 2007)

jimmydonc
Found exactly the same problem this morning on my mac, which I have subsequently managed to resolve.
Do you keep a back up of your system - if you do you should find the profiles in your "backup"/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays... mine were there - Apple Studio display-4247805.icc and Color LCD-4270800.icc
I just dragged them back to the same folder in the System, rebooted and hey presto!!
If you cannot find them, maybe I can e-mail you mine!!
New to this forum - so not sure how to exchange e-mail addresses etc


----------



## jimmydonc (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah. I fixed it already. There was indeed a problem in the preferences. In my case I removed the whole preferences folrder to the desktop (which forces the computer to rebuild it fresh) and it worked fine! Then one at a time 'as it was needed, I put back the preferences for other applications (mail, itunes etc). Turns out no preferences was better than whatever corrupted preference was in there causing the problem. You know what I mean. If no preferences are there the applications start over building it new automatically. So it was like a preferences restart. sorta.

Unfortunately, since I dont have applecare I had to spend 50 bucks on the phone with apple to figure this out. It's amazing how long it took them to actually pinpoint the problem. Hopefully if anyone gets that error in the future they'll find this post on google and save some bucks.


----------



## Ileanita (Aug 16, 2010)

Jimmydonc's post helped me to "accidentally" fix this. I copied the "preferences" folder to my desktop, deleted it from "Library" and then copied it over from Desktop to Library - for some reason that worked.
Thanks!


----------

